# White Oak Armament BS Service!!



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Any advice on barrels for an AR-15 build??? I am building my first AR from parts. The barrel I am looking for would be 18-22" and 1-7 twist. I don't really want a bull barrel, but not completely against it either. Would like some thing I can put a muzzle brake on.

Now I have to vent a bit!
I found one I was really interested in(SPR Match) from White Oak, was planning on buying, but the guy who answers e-mail questions seems to hate his job. I sent 2 e-mails with about 7 questions total and got 3 answers. Two of them were "Depends on what you want to do with it." With no other information!
I can't believe a company could survive with crap service like that. Especially when the web site says "We look forward to hearing from you!! That's what we're here for!" Any one else had experience with White Oak?

I sent another e-mail saying that I was going to purchase a barrel but due to the crappy service I would spend my money with another company, and he actually responded "Thank You" Now that is CUSTOMER SERVICE!!!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

http://www.kriegerbarrels.com/

Go to them if you want a very good tube. They by far have less lemmons than other companys that make tubes.

If you just want a blaster and do not care about accuracy get the cheapest tube you can find.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

nope, with the 1-7" I am looking for a shooter! Trying to keep the price as low as I can with decent quality. Thanks!!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

If that is the case just pick up any crome lined barrel. They will last you many tens of thousands of rounds and most will shoot between one to three MOA. I would think out of that the greatest ammount of them will be one to two MOA.

Some kids play Kick the can. Chuck Norris played Kick the keg.

EDIT:

I guess I should have asked this right away. WOA is known for making some out-standing AR uppers. What exactly are you wanting to do with your rifle when it is finished? What type of ammo do you plan on shooting?

The reason I ask is a 1:8 twist will shoot everything up to 80gr bullets. On my AR-15 that is set up for Service Rifle compition I have a standard Model 1 sales tube on it. I can shoot it any where from .5 inches to 2 inches at 100yds with a sling. Some days I am far better than others. With a scope now it will do about .3 inches. Some days are better than others. Here recienly I have been shooting the Hornady 75gr HPTB Match bullet loaded for mag shooting.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I think I worded that incorrectly, I am looking for an excellent shooter, not a ammo buring shooter.

Basically looking to shoot tiny holes in paper, and then some long range little critters.

I suppose the 1-8 will do what I want. There is a much better selection of 1-8 than 1-7, maybe I will start lookin at those!

I think that is what the Donkey at WOA should have asked instead of giving me "depends".


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

If you are looking for a high quality ar tube, check out Larue Tactical, Noveske Rifle works, Bravo Company and Global Tactical supply. All make excellent tubes.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

IF I were you I would give either Mike Milli (Dedication Technologies, Bemidji Minn) or Dan Carey a call. I am sure either one of these guys can answer your questions and or supply a barrel.

Larry

PS Dedicated Technologies web site is http://www.dtechsuperstore.com/mili%20Guns.htm and there is contact info on the site

Dan Carey's Carey Custom Rifles web site is http://www.careycustomrifleco.com/ again with contact info on the site.


----------

